# Clipping a Lhasapoo



## PupsinIowa (Sep 24, 2007)

I have a Lhasapoo that doesn't look anything like a poo. Cookie is two months and I will be taking her in Thursday for her first clip. The groomer said she would clean out her pads, face and rear end the first time. This little girl looks like a fuzzy catapillar she is so fuzzy. I would like to cut some of this down but, she said she doesn't sissor cut. Now, if I have her shave her down will that ruin her undercoat. If I do this how long can I leave it. I don't really want to go down to nothing. I am brushing her everyday and she is not matted at all. Please I need info on what my options are before I go Thursday. 

Julie


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If this groomer won't or can't do what you want, find a different groomer.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I would find another groomer as well. At 8 weeks old, you shouldn't have to clip her body yet at all, just do FFT (face, feet, tail), with sanitary. Cookie should look just darling without removing any body coat. Call around, and find a groomer who does do scissoring. It's important to get Cookie accustomed to grooming at an early age, since she will require regular grooming for the rest of her life.


----------



## jeffrey_sy (Sep 19, 2007)

poodleholic is right... there are other groomers out there that will surely do what you want.


----------



## PupsinIowa (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I think I will just have them do her face, feet and tail for now. I've been thinking I will try to scissor cut her myself. I've been bathing and brushing her and she seems to be pretty calm for a puppy. I think by the time I need to clip her she will be use to me doing this.

Julie


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

If she is not matted, then just go with the light trim this time around, and then keep looking for a groomer who will suit your needs better next time around. 

If she has the fuzzy fuzzy coat, it could be just puppy coat, or she may just wind up with a more fuzzy coat, which, if you choose to let it grow into the long flowy Lhasa coat you will have to be on top of it daily to ensure it doesn't matt.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I would definately find another groomer -that sort of breed looks awful clipped right down - so if she wont scissor trim its not worth even tryingher.

Go careful doing it yourself - a first trim is a crucial time - do it wrong and it could make her incredibly difficult to do -shes at the most impressionable age right now and what she learns now will stick for life and can be hard to modify.


----------

